# Husqvarna 455 rancher hard to re-start



## cbass (Nov 15, 2010)

I bought a Husky 455 rancher a few years ago--had a problem w/ my ancient McCulloch that I thought was terminal, but wasn't.  In general, I like this saw.  It cuts like a champ.  Starts great when it's cold--prime the bulb, 2 or 3 pulls, and we're ready to work.  But today, was doing light duty, trimming limbs, so saw idled a lot and didn't warm up like it would when bucking thru heavy stuff.  I shut it off for a few minutes, then could not restart it.  It's flooded.  I've had this happen a few times in the past.  Anyone know how to deal with this?

It pisses me off to be in the middle of work and have to shut down for hours.  With my old Mac I'd back out the spark plug, dry things out, or shoot some starting ether into the carb if it balked about starting.  But with all the plastic shroud on this saw, I'm not sure where to start.  Been searching on the internet figuring someone would have a cure, but all I've found is complaints.  The saw is great when running, but re-starting this thing after it's been running requires a Zen master or something.

I've just moved to Colorado rockies, 6400 ft. elevation, outside Boulder, but somehow I doubt it's an altitude issue, since I had the same problem on the plains in Oklahoma.  Wish I had my old Mac at hand, but it's at camp in another state.

Any tips?  I mixed new fuel the other day, 50:1, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 15, 2010)

Pull the shroud, back out the plug.  Yank the cord a few times to dry the cyl.  Spray in a shot of ether for good measure.  Put the plug back in.   Reinstall the shroud.

Start it.

Maybe add a little liquid carb cleaner to the mixture to make sure there isn't any gum in it.  Checking the mixture might be a good idea since the saw is now broken in.  Mine needed some richening up after break in.  Yours may need leaning out due to the altitude. 

Matt


----------



## CTYank (Nov 16, 2010)

old CB said:
			
		

> I bought a Husky 455 rancher a few years ago--had a problem w/ my ancient McCulloch that I thought was terminal, but wasn't.  In general, I like this saw.  It cuts like a champ.  Starts great when it's cold--prime the bulb, 2 or 3 pulls, and we're ready to work.  But today, was doing light duty, trimming limbs, so saw idled a lot and didn't warm up like it would when bucking thru heavy stuff.  I shut it off for a few minutes, then could not restart it.  It's flooded.  I've had this happen a few times in the past.  Anyone know how to deal with this?
> 
> It pisses me off to be in the middle of work and have to shut down for hours.  With my old Mac I'd back out the spark plug, dry things out, or shoot some starting ether into the carb if it balked about starting.  But with all the plastic shroud on this saw, I'm not sure where to start.  Been searching on the internet figuring someone would have a cure, but all I've found is complaints.  The saw is great when running, but re-starting this thing after it's been running requires a Zen master or something.
> 
> ...



From carb, fuel & air goes to crankcase. If, for instance, idle mix is too rich, fuel can accumulate there. Guess what that results in. 2-strokes don't warm up at idle, either.

Once you get it running, you might want to adjust idle & high speed mixture. What you do on a restart might need modification, too.


----------



## cbass (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, folks.  I know what to do now.  Adjust mixture, and should be good to go.

And I believe I'll pull shroud and locate the essentials I'm accustomed to dealing with--plug, carb, choke, and such.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 16, 2010)

My trusty old Craftsman 42cc gave me this sort of problem this past spring.  Cleaned the plug and all was well.  That may not be the end all answer for you issue, but getting the cover off and starting simple is the way to go in my book before you screw around with the mix ratios and possibly risk making it unstartable when its cold too.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cbass (Nov 17, 2010)

So I pulled the spark plug on my saw yesterday morning, and sure enough--gleaming black, running rich.

I cleaned the plug (checked gap of course), and had the guy at the local saw shop adjust mixture and idle.  Starts and runs as it should now.  Thanks for the input, guys.


----------



## Deere10 (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you use a Hi octane gas in the 455?  I had a similar prob when I used to use a low octane gas. Now all I use is Super and not had a prob w either of my saws. Even the manual says to use a hi octane gas.


----------



## cbass (Nov 17, 2010)

High octane, I hadn't thought of that.  We just moved to Colorado rockies, where regular octane is 85.  I think I used the next step up--87--when I mixed fuel the other day, but can't remember for sure.  Will definitely go with the premium on the next mix.

Honestly, I've owned this saw like 5 or 6 years, but barely used it.  Every time it gave me the least bit of trouble, I'd just set it aside and go with my old Mac.  (The Mac is at camp in NY.)  So I'm only now forced to deal with the thing.  

After getting idle and mixture adjusted yesterday, it ran much better today.  Had to cut a couple of trees that our electric service line ran through.  (Had the power company drop the line first.)  Started and stopped the saw maybe 8 or 10 times, and only once did it not re-start, probably because it was in that half-way not-hot-but-not cold condition.  Backed out the plug--which is the right color now, not black and glossy like it was--dried the cylinder, gave it a shot of ether just to be sure, and it started right up.


----------

